# Another on the beach



## duquesa (Aug 31, 2006)

I have just loaded a rather "hairy" shot of the Zen Hua 10 on the Shipping Accident gallery. Gives me a headache just thinking of that lot rolling round the Cape of Good Hope.


----------

